# my new woodworking videos



## thewoodwhisperer (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey everybody.  I am new to this forum, as you can see.  I am a frequent visitor to several woodworking-specific forums though, like WoodNet and WWA.  
Since alot of the posts here deal with woodworking and refinishing, I thought you all might be interested in the videos that I produce on my website:

http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com

Obviously the show is called The Wood Whisperer and all content is free.  This is just something I do for fun.  

But the most recent series of videos will give you some general information about refinishing that you might find helpful (and I have 4 more in the pipeline, just on refinishing).  

I also try to keep the shows light-hearted and interesting, so check it out.  

I looked through the forum rules and didnt see any restriction on posting links, but just in case it gets removed, feel free to Google the name "The Wood Whisperer" and you should find it with no problem.  

Thanks alot everyone.   

Take care, 

Marc


----------



## Mary Jo (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Marc...the spot that was on this morning, band saws, was playing staccato! Any advice?!?


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 3, 2007)

Great show Marc; I appreciate your expertise and your sharing it with others on a free link.
Glenn


----------

